# 2016 Sentra Dashboard and AC Power Issue



## dlsxhm (Sep 19, 2020)

Hi, I got a 2016 Nissan Sentra SV which found some power issues recently. When I turn off the engine, the AC and dashboard will lost power immediately, which results the pointers of gauges and meters won't go back to default position until next time turn on the car. Besides, the AC and dashboard was found won't have power on ACC position but working fine on ON position. Each time I turn on the car, the dashboard information(Trip A/B, Average Speed, and etc.) and AC settings will reset and take longer time to self-post and initialize.I don't know if that means something wrong with fuses or else, anyone could help figure out that please? Thanks!


----------

